# Sunset Moonrise Lighthouse Sailboat



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2021)

Went to Salem last night to catch the moonrise by Fort Pickering Lighthouse on Winter Island.  Moonrise was immediately following sunset which was behind us.  No clouds or crazy color but the sunset left a nice pastel gradient in the sky.  At first I thought maybe I’d misread the time because the moon didn’t appear when expected.  Turns out it was hidden behind a large schooner that was out there for a sunset cruise.  The crowd on board got quite a treat with a huge pink moon rising up beside them.  



Winter Island Light Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
186mm/f13/30s/ISO200

I wasn’t quick enough to get the lighthouse in the shot above as we didn’t see the moon until the boat passed it and the boat was quickly out of the frame.  I only had time for 2 frames before it was gone.  Fortunately I got another chance at that when a smaller, slower boat came along a moment later.  The moon rose very swiftly!  This was at 101mm.  The surroundings there and the lighthouse being so close to a ledge prevented me from backing up and getting more lens compression with the 70-300.  



Winter Island Light Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
101mm/f13/30s/ISO200

Eventually the moon rose enough to lineup for a close up.



Winter Island Light Sunset Moonrise by SharonCat..., on Flickr
196mm/f13/30s/ISO200


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Sep 20, 2021)

-

The second shot has the three elements but, in my eye, 
it's not as strong as the others compositionally speaking.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 20, 2021)

Wonderful set! #1 is my fave.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 20, 2021)

Very good set.....


----------



## Peeb (Sep 20, 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2021)

Well, geez - the first one might be my new favorite of yours.   It's beautiful!   A lovely capture, excellent exposure of an odd and ethereal sky.   Great job!

#1 is nominated for POTM, as soon as I figure out how to do it from my phone.   🤣    I may have to come back when I get to the laptop.


----------



## stapo49 (Sep 20, 2021)

Great set! #1 is a pearler.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 20, 2021)

Very nice set.  The 1st one almost does not look real.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> -
> 
> The second shot has the three elements but, in my eye,
> it's not as strong as the others compositionally speaking.


Thanks.  Yes I tend to agree with that assessment.   I would have needed to back up quite a bit to get the composition that would have been best there.  Unfortunately that location doesn’t really allow that.  


jeffashman said:


> Wonderful set! #1 is my fave.


Thank you.  


Jeff15 said:


> Very good set.....


Thanks…


Peeb said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you!


stapo49 said:


> Great set! #1 is a pearler.


Thanks.  Love that expression. 


Scott Whaley said:


> Very nice set.  The 1st one almost does not look real.


Thanks.  I wish I had been on that boat.  I wonder what the moon looked like from there!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 20, 2021)

terri said:


> Well, geez - the first one might be my new favorite of yours.   It's beautiful!   A lovely capture, excellent exposure of an odd and ethereal sky.   Great job!
> 
> #1 is nominated for POTM, as soon as I figure out how to do it from my phone.   🤣    I may have to come back when I get to the laptop.


Thanks!   Nominating from a phone is difficult.  If you figure out how to do it without it taking 20 steps, let me know.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Sep 20, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks.  Yes I tend to agree with that assessment.   I would have needed to back up quite a bit to get the composition that would have been best there.  Unfortunately that location doesn’t really allow that.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


You might have lost the perspective of how large the moon was if you were on the boat.


----------



## PJM (Sep 21, 2021)

Very nice set.  #1 is my favorite.  I spent a lot of time boating Salem Sound.  Full moons were always my favorite times, but I never caught it quite like that.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2021)

PJM said:


> Very nice set.  #1 is my favorite.  I spent a lot of time boating Salem Sound.  Full moons were always my favorite times, but I never caught it quite like that.


Thanks!  The owner of the boat in the second  shot saw my pic in a Facebook group (New England Lighthouses) and contacted me for a print.  So cool that she happened to see it.  Since her boat sailing by turned an ok photo into a much more interesting one, I think I’m going to give it to her for just the cost of the print.  I sold a print of the NEOWISE comet over Anisquam lighthouse to someone in that same group who lives near the lighthouse.


----------



## thereyougo! (Sep 23, 2021)

Great set - No 2 is strong, but it's a pity about those out of focus plants.


----------



## Robshoots (Sep 23, 2021)

Beautiful photos!  The first two are my favorites.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 23, 2021)

thereyougo! said:


> Great set - No 2 is strong, but it's a pity about those out of focus plants.


Thanks.  Glad you pointed that out about the plants - I’ll have to play around with it to see if removing them makes it a better comp. I plan to print this one.  


Robshoots said:


> Beautiful photos!  The first two are my favorites.


Thank you Rob.


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 23, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks.  Glad you pointed that out about the plants - I’ll have to play around with it to see if removing them makes it a better comp. I plan to print this one.
> 
> Thank you Rob.


I think it would be worthwhile trying that. I think it was those plants that were what influenced me to gravitate to #1. I really like the triangle that the lighthouse, sailboat, and moon create, drawing the viewer from the lighthouse to the moon and on to the horizon.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2021)

Really a beautiful set. The sky colors are awesome!


----------



## CherylL (Sep 24, 2021)

I saw your set on Flickr and really all were great shots.  I can not pick a favorite. Will one of these make it into the store front gallery?  I think you submit a few every year.  If I am remembering correctly


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 25, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> I think it would be worthwhile trying that. I think it was those plants that were what influenced me to gravitate to #1. I really like the triangle that the lighthouse, sailboat, and moon create, drawing the viewer from the lighthouse to the moon and on to the horizon.



Thanks!  I have been trying to think of triangles when composing after watching an interesting tutorial by Mark K on composition.  


Dean_Gretsch said:


> Really a beautiful set. The sky colors are awesome!


thank you!  It was amazing to see how the color just lingered for at least an hour after sunset.  If there had been a mountain peak it would be Alpenglow!


CherylL said:


> I saw your set on Flickr and really all were great shots.  I can not pick a favorite. Will one of these make it into the store front gallery?  I think you submit a few every year.  If I am remembering correctly


Thanks Cheryl.  I decided not to do the storefront art walk this year.  It's a lot of stress and expense for me to do it and the rewards have been few the past couple of times.  I wanted to do it to put my work out there and I did but now it may be an every 2-3 years thing for me.  If I have stuff printed for other reasons and can risk them getting damaged then I'll participate but if I don't have anything ready (which is this year's issue) then it becomes a big expense.  

And frankly, I've made more sales from posting my photos on Instagram and Facebook without having to do anything other than share them digitally.  The wife of the captain of the large schooner contacted me after I shared that photo in the Free Reference Photos for Artists FB group.  Her husband was sailing the boat that night and he shared my photo with the owners of the schooner and they have reached out about using it for marketing.  Also the woman who owns the sailboat in the other photo (who saw the shot when I posted it in a New England Lighthouses group), contacted me to get a print along with several others.   

I have been resisting setting up a website because I don't want my relaxing hobby to turn into "work" but it may be time to have an easy site to refer people to that does all of the printing and mailing and $ for me and just sends me my share of the sale... I know I can make more if I do all that myself but I really don't want to be bothered with all that.  Maybe when I retire in a few years!


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 25, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> Thanks! I have been trying to think of triangles when composing after watching an interesting tutorial by Mark K on composition.


Well, you certainly succeeded with that second one for sure. @weepete got me to being more conscious of lines and triangles in compositons, so I spend more time looking for them.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 25, 2021)

NS: Nikon Shooter said:


> The second shot has the three elements but, in my eye,
> it's not as strong as the others compositionally speaking.


Maybe so, but the linear arrangement of moon, boat, and lighthouse strongly draws my eye from right to left.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 25, 2021)

thereyougo! said:


> Great set - No 2 is strong, but it's a pity about those out of focus plants.


I noticed that, too.   Not hard to clone out.   I'd probably take out that little lighted buoy or whatever it is, also.

These are really wonderful shots, with great sky color.   Keepers for sure.


----------



## CherylL (Oct 1, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> And frankly, I've made more sales from posting my photos on Instagram and Facebook without having to do anything other than share them digitally. The wife of the captain of the large schooner contacted me after I shared that photo in the Free Reference Photos for Artists FB group. Her husband was sailing the boat that night and he shared my photo with the owners of the schooner and they have reached out about using it for marketing. Also the woman who owns the sailboat in the other photo (who saw the shot when I posted it in a New England Lighthouses group), contacted me to get a print along with several others.


Wow!  Glad they saw your photo in the Artists group.  Maybe your photos will hang on board the boats?  Cool about the marketing too.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 1, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Wow!  Glad they saw your photo in the Artists group.  Maybe your photos will hang on board the boats?  Cool about the marketing too.


I love sharing my photos on that reference photo group.  all the people are so genuinely appreciative and nice.  But my favorite thing is when they create a painting using one of my photos and then tag me and share it in the group or message me a photo od their work.  I love to see their creative take on the scene and some of the people in that group are so mega talented… Also makes me happy to know that someone liked the photo enough to put in the effort to paint it.


----------



## JohnTorcasio (Oct 1, 2021)

Awsome well done


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 2, 2021)

A very lovely set. #2 is stunning. Excellent composition. Someone commented about this and doesn't really fully understand it. I love the Pearl essence of the whites and pastel color. The way you keep the viewer in the frame is splendid. That lens suites you well as does the 16-80. I could see these two being your primary duo, if they're not already. You a very talented. I could care less about the plants being in there, it's all part of the scene as far as I'm concerned.


----------

